# 21, Looking to climb for a living



## Joshua Willis

HI, I am eager to learn, 21 year old from southern Oregon, looking to learn to be an Arborist.
I haven't had any experience, but I have no fear of heights or chain saws. 
Anybody know of any company other than southern Oregon, looking to hire??


----------



## treeman1640

Are you looking to travel 

Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Joshua Willis

treeman1640 said:


> Are you looking to travel
> 
> Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


YES I am looking to, wanting to, and willing to travel.


----------



## Chris lock

Joshua Willis said:


> HI, I am eager to learn, 21 year old from southern Oregon, looking to learn to be an Arborist.
> I haven't had any experience, but I have no fear of heights or chain saws.
> Anybody know of any company other than southern Oregon, looking to hire??


----------



## jefflovstrom

Joshua Willis said:


> HI, I am eager to learn, 21 year old from southern Oregon, looking to learn to be an Arborist.
> I haven't had any experience, but I have no fear of heights or chain saws.
> Anybody know of any company other than southern Oregon, looking to hire??



Call my brother, he is in southern oregon, he may help, his name is Kurt 541-550-7980
tell him Jeff gave you his number,,
Jeff


----------



## treeman1640

Would you travel to nc

Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## CarsonMoss

[QUOI'm in E="treeman1640, post: 5995775, member: 141762"]Would you travel to nc

Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]
Hey I'm in Tennessee are you still needing a climber ?


----------



## treeman1640

Would you travel 

Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## CarsonMoss

treeman1640 said:


> Would you travel
> 
> Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


heck yeah..wanting to travel. where at in NC?


----------



## treeman1640

Hickory nc 

Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Justinian tree

CarsonMoss said:


> [QUOI'm in E="treeman1640, post: 5995775, member: 141762"]Would you travel to nc
> 
> Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


Hey I'm in Tennessee are you still needing a climber ?[/QUOTE]
I need climbers in california


----------



## Jonathan collett

I'm in Southeast Georgia right on the coast if you are still looking for work give me a call (912)230-3679


----------



## treeman1640

I'm look a great crew member to join our team 

Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeman1640 said:


> I'm look a great crew member to join our team
> 
> Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk



?
Jeff


----------



## treeman1640

Yes

Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Lake State Property

Joshua Willis said:


> HI, I am eager to learn, 21 year old from southern Oregon, looking to learn to be an Arborist.
> I haven't had any experience, but I have no fear of heights or chain saws.
> Anybody know of any company other than southern Oregon, looking to hire??


Feel free to reach out if MN sounds appealing m. I’m Stacy Blue with Lake State Property and Northern Tree & Landscaping. Relocated assistance available as well as housing. [email protected]. We pay top dollar for the area and booked weeks out. Thanks!!


----------



## Lock

Joshua Willis said:


> HI, I am eager to learn, 21 year old from southern Oregon, looking to learn to be an Arborist.
> I haven't had any experience, but I have no fear of heights or chain saws.
> Anybody know of any company other than southern Oregon, looking to hire??


Get in your local phonebook call around and ask if they need a Ground- Man


----------



## christylleam

Sounds great, we think you are a brave guy


----------



## ElevatorGuy

Does anyone look at the dates on these posts!?


----------

